# 10 Years of the DOXA SUB - A History of the modern SUB



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys,

the link to my 10 Year history ebook has got buried so I thought I'd repost for those who may not have seen it.

www.doxa300t.com/10years/10-Years-of-the-DOXA-SUB.pdf

It is available in paperback at the following link

10 Years of the DOXA SUB door Peter Millar (Paperback) - Lulu NL

Unfortunately it is expensive but it is priced at cost. Lulu, the publishers, have special offers like 30% off all the time so if you want it, keep watching and buy it when it is discounted.

A number of people have asked if I could make a hardback version. I'm working on it and will post when it is available.

Pete


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Magic - thanks


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Pete I keep the hard cover of this book on my Night stand great book!!


----------



## theimitator (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful! Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## haoletuna (Mar 5, 2013)

Just now saw this for the 1st time and all I can say is WOW!!


----------



## GDub (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome read. I am relatively new to the Doxa scene, but I have quickly become a DOXA FAN. I currently own two of the 5000T's and would like to add more. Thanks for providing us inside view of the Doxa world and exposing me to more many more models than new exhisted.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Just read it. Fantastic! Thank you.


----------



## nwtechy (Sep 28, 2013)

very well done Sir ! thanks for the share


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Pete my old friend, if you make a hardcover, you know I'll take one. It'll make a wonderful addition to my collection. I hope all is well.

Jeremy


----------



## vdigjnh (Dec 16, 2013)

I currently own two of the 5000T's and would like to add more.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

JBernstein said:


> Pete my old friend, if you make a hardcover, you know I'll take one. It'll make a wonderful addition to my collection. I hope all is well.
> 
> Jeremy


Pete my friend I'm in for one as well!

Michael


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Pete, Sign me on for a Hardcover if you publish one! Still have my Conquistidors brother?


----------



## 2vandoo (May 14, 2011)

Amazing!! Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Sign me on for a Hardcover!


----------



## Prime117 (Mar 28, 2014)

I believe that there is a hardcover version available on the site he lists in the OP (lulu.com)


----------



## Prime117 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Guys

I just wanted to let you know Lulu.com has a promo code for 25% off and half price shipping, if you need to pick up the Dr. 2nd or 3rd books: The code is FOOLME.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Chris, thanks for the heads up for people. I have just made the Diving With Legends Hardback available from this link

Diving With Legends Hardback by Peter Millar (Hardcover) - Lulu

It is a version I did for myself which includes the Searaiders story and my day with NUMA and several other drawings. It also has a different cover. I never released it as it is expensive to do a one off. But with the discount maybe some people who never got he book might want it.

SORRY... THIS IS NOT CORRECT, I UPLOADED THE WRONG FILE. IT IS THE ORIGINAL BOOK. I HAVE TAKEN DOWN THE LINK.


----------



## FatboySlim (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for this. I have a 600T Pro


----------



## TimmyBoston (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for this wealth of information.


----------



## NNW64 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thankyou so much Flyingdoctor for all this information. It's just what I needed as I'm new to this forum and I'm looking at purchasing my first Doxa Sub. I have a collection of Swiss and Japanese Divers but I've always wanted a Doxa, ever since my first Clive Cussler novel many years ago and reading about Dirk Pitt with his old battered Orange Faced Doxa. 
I shall read this with great interest. I haven't decided on the model as yet whether to buy new or purchase an older classic model. 
I hope you don't mind me asking but is there a reliable thread on the Doxa Forum where it is possible to find pre owned Doxa's for sale? As I know little on what to look for right now good advice from experts would be great.
Many thanks 
Nick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelvinlehi (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks and well done


----------

